

10 Reasons the Age of Finite State Machines is Over - hhm
http://aigamedev.com/questions/fsm-age-is-over

======
parbo
Better title: "10 Reasons the Age of Finite State Machines for a very small
niche of the computing domain is Over"

~~~
hhm
I was about to add "(for game development)", but I thought: 1) that was clear
as soon as you started reading the article; 2) most reasons were probably also
applicable to other areas as well

